# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > توسعه‌ی هسته‌ی سیستم عامل >  سیستم عامل آراکس

## pswin.pooya

سلام دوستان

حدود یکسال پیش سر یه تمرین کلاسی شروع به نوشتن یک بوت لودر قوی کردم کم کم این مورد باعث شد که شروع به نوشتن یک سیستم عامل کنم تا حدود اسفند پارسال که گروهی از دوستان هم به ما برای نوشتن این سیستم عامل ملحق شدن و گروه کارشناسی ارشد دانشگاه آراد تبریز از ما حمایت کرد و کار به جلوه ای رسمی تر به خودش گرفت. ما فورا تصمیم گرفتیم که پروژه رو OpenSource کنیم و اون رو در اختیار همه دوستان قرار بدیم. 

خب، فکر کنم باید بریم به سراغ اطلاعات فنی:
اسم : آراکس ( رود ارس در زبان آذری)
زبانهای برنامه نویسی: C  و اسمبلی
نوع سیستم عامل : 32 بیتی برای معماری x86
نوع کرنل: ماژولار
كامپايلر: GCC ( براي زبان برنامه نويسي C) و nasm (براي زبان اسمبلي)
محيط توسعه:‌ Linux توزيع ابونتو



باید این مطلب رو اضافه کنم که تمام کد کار خودمون نیستش و قسمتهای از اون رو از سیستم عامل های دیگه و آموزشهای تحت وب برداشتیم. اما تمام کد بررسی شده و با محیط توسعه سازگار شده و هیچ مشکلی در اجرا و یا کامپایل وجود نداره و هینطور بررسی کد موجب برطرف شدن بعضی از باگهای موجود در سیستم عاملها و یا آموزشهای تحت وب شده.



توسعه سیستم عامل کامل نشده و فعلا داريم روي سيستم فايل مجازي كار ميكنم. طبق برنامه ريزي روز 24 ارديبهشت 1391 ريليز اوليه رو ميديم.

سورس كد: ( به زودي يك svn براي كاربران ايراني كه مشكل ت.ح دارن راه اندازي ميشه)
https://sourceforge.net/projects/arax/

تصویر دیسک فلاپی سیستم عامل رو هم به زودی روی سایت قرار میدم:

http://www.araxos.ir

وبلاگ:
http://blog.araxos.ir/
http://osdever.blogfa.com/

----------


## alamate_aoal

با آرزوی موفقیت برای شما و گروهتان , لینکی که دادید خرابه
من نتونستم دانلودش کنم

----------


## pswin.pooya

سلام
شما کد رو باید از طریق svn دریافت کنید. برنامه TortoiseSVN پیشنهاد میشه. بعد از نصب برنامه روی یک فودر خالی کلید کند و منوی SvnCheckout رو انتخاب بکنید. بعد از اون در دیالوگ باز شده آدرس زیر رو وارد کنید:

https://arax.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/arax

سپس دکمه ok رو بزنید. کد داخل فولدری که مشخص کردید داونلود میشه و از این به بعد تنها با یک کلید رو اون و انتخاب گزینه update svn آخرین تغییرات رو دریافت می کنید.

----------


## __Genius__

بسیار عالی ، تبریک میگم ، انشالله در راه تولید سیستم عامل امن موفق باشید .

----------


## alamate_aoal

میتونید یه توضیح کلی درباره اون بدید؟

----------


## pswin.pooya

> میتونید یه توضیح کلی درباره اون بدید؟


در مورد چی؟؟

----------


## alamate_aoal

کامپایل سورس اسمبلی و سی اون راحت بود 
چطوری اونو از روی فلاپی اجرا کنیم. منظورم سکتور اول فلاپیه .

در کل منظورم درباره نحوه کامپایل و برپایی Arax هست نه آموزش و عملکرد سورسش

----------


## alamate_aoal

به وبلاگت هم سر زدم و اون برنامه درایو مجازی فلاپی رو هم دانلود کردم .

مرسی

----------


## pswin.pooya

سلام
برای کامپایل قسمت بوت لودر میتونید از کامپایلر nasm استفاده کنبد:

nasm -f bin Boot1.asm -o Boot1.bin
بعد از کامپایل قسمت اول بوت لودر کافیه که اون رو توی بوت سکتور کپی کنید. برای اینکار هم میتونید از برنامه partcopy استفاده بکنید:

PARTCOPY Boot1.bin 0 3 -f0 0 
PARTCOPY Boot1.bin 3E 1C2 -f0 3E بعدش قسمت دوم بوت رو کامپایل کنید و در فلاپی کپی کنید و بعد از اون هم system core رو با ویژوال استادیو باز کنید و کامپایل کنید ( خودش به صورت خودکار فایل kernel.exe رو داخل درایو a میسازه)

حالا اگر vmware و یا هر نرم افزار دیگه ای رو که برای اجرا در نظر گرفتین ( ویا خود PC)  رو اجرا کنید. سیستم عامل بالا میاد. 

فقط اگر از vmare استفاده می کنید باید به این نکته توجه کنید که برنامه vfd باید حتما بسته شده باشه، از طریق my computer وارد درایو فلاپی نشده باشین ( در زمان اجرا) و در زمان کامپایل هم vmare در حال اجرا و یا در حال pause سیستم عامل نباشه.

فعلا دارم روی مدیر حافظه کار میکنم، بعد از تموم شدنش تصویر دیسک فلاپی رو روی وبلاگ قرار میدم که باعث میشه دیگه به این مراحل نیازی نداشته باشین.

----------


## reza10203045

دوست عزیز در این بوت لودر را میشه به بوت سکتور سی دی انتقال داد در این صورت کار خواهد کرد یا نه؟

----------


## pswin.pooya

نه. این بوت لودر فقط برای فلاپی نوشته شده. اما کرنل مولتب بوت هستش و در همه جا و با تمام لودرهای استاندارد مثل GRUB لود میشه. که احتمالا هم بعدا روی GRUB سوئیچ کنم.

----------


## reza10203045

دوست عزیز من هم مدتی هست دارم در مورد grup اطلاعات جمع آوری می کنم آیا شما اطلاعاتی دارید که چطوری میشه یک کرنل رو توسط grup بوت کرد. ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## pswin.pooya

> دوست عزیز من هم مدتی هست دارم در مورد grup اطلاعات جمع آوری می کنم آیا شما اطلاعاتی دارید که چطوری میشه یک کرنل رو توسط grup بوت کرد. ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.


میشه گفت تقریبا کار کدن باهاش رو بلدم. همنطور هم گفتم برای بالا آوردن یه کرنل با GRUB باید کرنل با استاندارد MultiBoot سازگار باشه.

----------


## reza10203045

منبع خاصی در این مورد وجود دارد؟

----------


## pswin.pooya

> منبع خاصی در این مورد وجود دارد؟


مولتی بوت:
http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/multiboot/

و بوت لودر GRUB برای USB، CD و ...:

http://wiki.osdev.org/GRUB

http://grub.enbug.org/

----------


## DLL_DLL

با تشکر فراوان! من هیچی از این کارا حالیم نیست! 
میشه کامپایل شدشو بذارید! و بگید من چی کار کنم تا بتونم ببینم محیط سیستم عاملو ؟

----------


## pswin.pooya

> با تشکر فراوان! من هیچی از این کارا حالیم نیست! 
> میشه کامپایل شدشو بذارید! و بگید من چی کار کنم تا بتونم ببینم محیط سیستم عاملو ؟


گفتم بعد از اینکه Pagin تموم شد فایل تصویر رو میذارم. اما عکس سیستم عامل هم توی وبلاگ و سایت قرار داره.

----------


## alamate_aoal

یه فایل با نام build.bat ساختم و اینها رو توش نوشتم:


C:\NASM\nasm.exe -f bin Boot1.asm -o Boot1.bin

PARTCOPY Boot1.bin 0 3 -f0 0 
PARTCOPY Boot1.bin 3E 1C2 -f0 3E

copy KRNLDR.SYS A:\KRNLDR.SYS
pause


فایل Boot1.bin ساخته میشه و با برنامه PARTCOPY توی بوت سکتور نوشته میشه
فایل KRNLDR.SYS را هم داخل درایو فلاپی کپی میکنم 
فایل KRNL32.EXE به راحتی کامپایل و در درایو \:A کپی میشه


اما زمانی که با VirtualBox میخوام تستش کنم  موقع بوت شدن فلاپی با این پیغام مواجه میشم :

Loading Boot Image
.............
ERROR : Press Any Key to Reboot

به نظر شما کجای کارم مشکل داره؟


و سوال دومم اینه که چرا موقعی که من یه فلاپی بوت میسازم(از سورس بعضی بوت لودرهای آماده) تو محیط ویندوز نمیشه اونو باز کرد اما مال شما میشه؟
یا بهتر بگم: دلیل اینکه بعضی فلاپی هایی که توی بوت سکتور اون ها داده هست و در ویندوز اجرا نمیشن چیه؟

مرسی

----------


## pswin.pooya

> یه فایل با نام build.bat ساختم و اینها رو توش نوشتم:
> 
> 
> C:\NASM\nasm.exe -f bin Boot1.asm -o Boot1.bin
> 
> PARTCOPY Boot1.bin 0 3 -f0 0 
> PARTCOPY Boot1.bin 3E 1C2 -f0 3E
> 
> copy KRNLDR.SYS A:\KRNLDR.SYS
> ...


سلام

خیلی خوبه که پروژه به راحتی کامپایل میشه. این رو میشه یه حسن بزرگ برای یه پروژه متن باز حسابش کرد.

شرمنده، یادم رفته بود فایلهای build رو آپدیت کنم. فایل KRNLDR.sys به KRLOADER.SYS تغییر نام داده شده (اسم فایل حتما باید با حروف بزرگ باشه.

پروژه، آپدیت شد و فایلهای build به اون اضافه شدن.


جواب سوال دومتون:
داخل سکتور صفر فلاپی بلوکی هست به نام بلوک OEM. این بلوک اطلاعات فرمت و دیسک فلاپی رو نگه میداره. اگر این بلوک رو داخل سکتور صفر قرار ندین. سیستم عامل فکر میکمه که فلاپی فرمت نشده و در نتیجه نمی تونه اون رو باز کنه. اوایل کار من هم مثل شما مشکل داشتم.

----------


## reza10203045

سلام 
شما در مورد گراب گفته بودید که باید لودر مولتی بوت باشه حالا میشه در مورد این لودر مولتی بوت یکم بیشتر توضیح بدید ممنون میشم.
و اگر میشه توضیح بدید که چطوری این بوت لودر را با گراب لود کنم.

----------


## pswin.pooya

> سلام 
> شما در مورد گراب گفته بودید که باید لودر مولتی بوت باشه حالا میشه در مورد این لودر مولتی بوت یکم بیشتر توضیح بدید ممنون میشم.
> و اگر میشه توضیح بدید که چطوری این بوت لودر را با گراب لود کنم.


1. گراپ خودش یک بوت لودر هستش و برای لود کرنل به کار میره پس نمیشه باهاش یه بوت لودر دیگه رو لود کرد.

2. من به شما 3 تا صفحه دادم که عملا یکی از اونها یه مقاله آموزشی بودش و این موارد رو آموزش میداد. توضیح دادن مولتی بوت یه مقاله کامل رو میخواد و خود من هم نتونستم کامل ساپورتش کنم و فقط توی این سطح هستش که بتونه بوت شه و یکسری از اطلاعات مورد نیاز کرنل رو از بگیره.

----------


## reza10203045

دوست عزیز این برنامه ساخت درایو مجازی فلاپی کار نمی کنه این پیغام رو میده چیکارش کنم.
Failed to install the VFD driver.
Access is denied.

----------


## pswin.pooya

> دوست عزیز این برنامه ساخت درایو مجازی فلاپی کار نمی کنه این پیغام رو میده چیکارش کنم.
> Failed to install the VFD driver.
> Access is denied.


شما از ویندوز vista و یا seven استفاده می کنین؟؟

درایور مجازی رو در حالت administrator اجرا کنید و همچنین آدرس فایل درایور رو هم بدین. برای راحتی کار با vfdwin کار کنید.

----------


## reza10203045

ممنون دوست عزیز
حالا درایو رو ایجاد می کنه حالا چطوری می تونم سیستم عامل شما را اجرا کنم  این برنامه چجوری کار می کنه

----------


## reza10203045

مشکل حل شد . این نرم افزار هم برای ساختن درایو مجازی هستش .

----------


## pswin.pooya

> مشکل حل شد . این نرم افزار هم برای ساختن درایو مجازی هستش .


1.داخل این تاپیک به صورت کامل توضیح داده شده:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=184686#9

2.شما نیاز به کامپایلرهای MSVC9 و nasm و همچنین برنامه partcopy دارین.

3. برای ساخت قسمت اول و دوم بوت لودر میتونین از فایلهای build همراه اونها استفاده کنید. قسمت systemcore رو هم فقط کافیه که توی ویژوال استادیو باز و کامپایل بکنید. توضیحات فایلهای PE ، ساختار اونها هم داخل پوشه stage 2 قسمت بوت لودر هستش. همچنین توضیحات و ساختار MultiBoot هم داخل قسمت دوم بوت و هم داخل SystemCore هستش.

----------


## reza10203045

یک سوال داشتن من توی بعضی از مطالب خوانده بودم که در استفاده از برنامه PARTCOPY دقت کنید.
حالا سوال من اینه که برای کپی کردن بوت لودر در سکتور اول فلاپی باید این کار رو در داخل درایو فلاپی انجام بدم یا اینکه فرقی نمی کنه که اطلاعات در کدام درایو هست و با اجرای دستور
PARTCOPY Boot1.bin 0 3 -f0 0 
PARTCOPY Boot1.bin 3E 1C2 -f0 3E
خودش خودکار در سکتور اول فلاپی کپی میشه.

----------


## reza10203045

یک سوال دیگه داشتم , من از برنامه vmware , bochs استفاده کردم جواب نداد حالا می خوام با برنامه qemu امتحان کنم این برنامه هم برای اجرا فایلهای .img رو اجرا می کنه حالا چطوری می تونم فایل .img رو بسازم.
ممنون میشم به سوالاتم جواب بدید.

----------


## pswin.pooya

> یک سوال دیگه داشتم , من از برنامه vmware , bochs استفاده کردم جواب نداد حالا می خوام با برنامه qemu امتحان کنم این برنامه هم برای اجرا فایلهای .img رو اجرا می کنه حالا چطوری می تونم فایل .img رو بسازم.
> ممنون میشم به سوالاتم جواب بدید.



من از qemu استفاده نکردم. طرز کار همه این برنامه ها شبیه هم هستش. فقط یه مقدار bochs چون حرفه ای تر هستش کار با اون سختر هم هست. اما اگر با اینها جواب نگرفتی با بقیه هم جواب نمی گیره ( تظمین شده) . من سیستم عامل و بوت لودر خودم رو هم روی bochs هم vmware و هم PC واقعی تست کردم و روی همه به خوبی کار کرده. 

پیشنهاد می کنم قبل از اینکه بخوای ادامه بدی اطلاعاتی رو در مورد سیستم های کامپیوتری کسب کنی. جدید یا قدیمی بودن سیستم مطرح نیستش پون همه اونها از یه خانواده هستن و اصول کار نسبتا مشابه ای رو دارن من پیشنهاد میکنم که قبل از ادامه کتابهای زیر رو به دقت بخونی:
1. مرجع برنامه نویسان PC ( نوشته پیتر نورتون )
2. سیستم عامل نوشته تتباوم
3. سیستم عامل نوشته استالیتگ.

و یه پییشنهاد کوچولو میکنم: سنگ بزرگ نشانه نزدن هستش. پس سعی کن قبل از اینکه دنبال هر چیز دیگه ای باشی مثل یه بوت لودر برای USB سعی کنی که یه بوت لودر ساده برای دیسک فلاپی طراحی کنی.

البته اگر بیای تبریز من میتونم حضوری بهت کمک کنم. ( اگر خواستی میتونی از طریق pm هماهنگ بشیم)

----------


## reza10203045

ممنون دوست عزیز.
اما در مورد مطالب گفته شده علت این همه سوال پرسیدن من بخاطر اینکه قبل از آغاز هر کاری من , اول میخوام آشنایی کامل در مورد آن کار داشته باشم و حالا هم مشغول کسب اطلاعات مورد نیاز در بوت لودر     طرز نوشتن بوت لودر و مولتی بوت لودر کار با وقفه ها هستم که اگه تموم شد توی همین بخش برای دانلود میزارم .
در مورد کتاب های گفته شده فقط یکمی از کتاب سیستم عامل تنباوم خواندم.
 اما در مورد تبریز اومدم یکم مشکله وگرنه خیلی مشتاق به این ملاقات هستم .

----------


## reza10203045

سلام دوست عزیز من سیستم عامل شما را با گراب امتحان کردم پیغام خطا میده.

----------


## pswin.pooya

> سلام دوست عزیز من سیستم عامل شما را با گراب امتحان کردم پیغام خطا میده.


تنظیمات رو به درستی انجام نداید. به پیغام خطا دقت کنید!. مشکل از سیستم عامل نیستش.

----------


## pswin.pooya

موارد افزوده شده:

مدیر حافظه فیزیکی.توابع ahalGetRTCTime و ahalGetRTCDate برای گرفتن زمان و تاریخ RTC
باگهای پیدا شده:

تعداد بلوکهای استفاده شده حافظه در vmware اشتباه بر گردانده می شود. (هنوز نتونستم علت رو پیدا کنم)
svn با ویرایش 0.5 بروز شد.

تست این ویرایش برای من خیلی گرون تموم شد. به عنوان مثال با تست تایم لیسانس یکسری از برنامه های من بطور کلی مشکل پیدا کردند _ به 100 سال جلوتر و 30 سال عقبتر مهاجرت کردم).و تست حافظه هم که درد سر سازتر از اون بودش و بطور کل وقت زیادی رو بردش. 
بطور کل این ویرایش پایداری لازم رو نداره و فعلا تنها در سطح یه تست هستش. سعی میکنم تا ویرایش بعد تمامی مشکلات رو حل کنم.

----------


## mehrdad_dost

شما فرمودید : گراپ خودش یک بوت لودر هستش و برای لود کرنل به کار میره پس نمیشه باهاش یه بوت لودر دیگه رو لود کرد.

با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز pswin.pooya و با تشکر با خاط پروژه خوبتون در مورد این مطلب سوالی داشتم که اگر گراب نمیتونه یک بوت لودر دیگه رو لود کنه چطور وقتی گراب را  در کنار ویندوز ایکس پی و 7 نصب میکنیم 
هر 2 تا بوت لودر را میشناسه ؟ یعنی بوت لودر ویندوز ایکس پی و بوت لودر ویندوز 7 

البته پیشا پیش از مبتدی بودن سوالم شرمنده هستم ولی شما بزارید به حساب بی تجربه گی در زمینه بوت لودر و ...

البته فکر میکنم جوابم به این جواب شما بر میگرده نه ؟

برنامه بوت توی اولیت سکتور دیسک یعنی سکتور 1 هد صفر کلاستر 0 دیسک قرار می گیره. برای اینکه بایوس سیستم متوجه شه برنامه ای که در این سکتر قرار داره یک برنامه بوت هستش به انتهای آن کلمه AA55 رو اضافه می کنن. پس از اونجا که هر سکتور 512 بایت هستش. و نشانه بوت دو بایت هست. میشه نتیجه گرفت که این برنامه باید توی 510 بایت خلاصه بشه. که در نتیجه یه برنامه که قرار هست کرنل رو لود کنه نمی تونه توی این فضا جا بگیره در نتیجه این برنامه یک فایل رو از روی دیسک لود میکنه و به اول محلی که اون فایل رو در اون لود کرده یک پرش انجام میده تا محتویاتش اجرا بشن به این برنامه ثانویه که روی دیسک برای لود کرنل هست اصطلاحا کرنل لودر میگن. توی سیستم عاملهای قدیمی 16 بیتی کرنل لودر وجود نداشت اما با پیدایش سیستم عاملهای 32 بیتس این برنامه هم همراه اونها اومد


ممنون

----------


## reza10203045

گفته شما در مورد بوت لودر گراب درست است یعنی می توان با بوت لودر گراب بوت لودر دیگری را فراخوانی کرد .در بوت لودر دوم دیگر محدودیت حجمی و یا اضافه کردن کلمه AA55 به انتهای بوت لودر یا اینکه باید در سکتور بوت قرار بگیرد نیست بکله بوت لودر دوم شما باید کار فراخوانی هسته و توابعی که نوشته را بر عهده دارد .البته این بوت لودر دوم مربوط می شود به محدوده کار شما که در چه سطحی باشد وگرنه این بوت لودر دوم خود نیز می توان هسته یک سیستم عامل کوچک باشد.

----------


## pswin.pooya

> شما فرمودید : گراپ خودش یک بوت لودر هستش و برای لود کرنل به کار میره پس نمیشه باهاش یه بوت لودر دیگه رو لود کرد.
> 
> با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز pswin.pooya و با تشکر با خاط پروژه خوبتون در مورد این مطلب سوالی داشتم که اگر گراب نمیتونه یک بوت لودر دیگه رو لود کنه چطور وقتی گراب را  در کنار ویندوز ایکس پی و 7 نصب میکنیم 
> هر 2 تا بوت لودر را میشناسه ؟ یعنی بوت لودر ویندوز ایکس پی و بوت لودر ویندوز 7 
> 
> البته پیشا پیش از مبتدی بودن سوالم شرمنده هستم ولی شما بزارید به حساب بی تجربه گی در زمینه بوت لودر و ...
> 
> البته فکر میکنم جوابم به این جواب شما بر میگرده نه ؟


تا اونجا که من میدونم گراپ قابلیت تشخیص بوت لودر نصب شده در سکتور صفر رو داره و بعد از اون ، یعنی زمانی که میخواد بره روی سکتور صفر بشینه اون بوت لودر رو به صورت فایل در می یاره و در زمان لازم فایل رو لود می کنه و به اول فایل یه jmp میزنه. این به این معنی نیستش که شما به گراپ یه بوت لودر بدین و اون براتون اجراش کنه. و این عمل هم به خاطر از دست نرفتن داده سیستم هستش.

----------


## pswin.pooya

سلام
باگ مدیر حافظه فیزیکی و یکی دوتا باگ کوچیک دیگه (که تا اینجای کار اثری روی اجرای کار نداشتن) پیدا و گرفته شدن. در مورد مدیر حافظه بهتره بگم که بیشتر از اینکه بشه گفت باگ گرفته شده بهتر هستش بگم با vmware سازگار شدش. چون این باگ فقط داخل vmware مشخص می شدش. 

svn با ورژن 0.7 به روز شدش.

----------


## hellboy13

دوست عزیز یه پیشنهاد دارم.
اگه براتون مقدوره تمام فعالیت هاتون رو مستند کنید و به صورت کتاب بیرون بدید.
شما این حرکتو شروع کنید تا بقیه متخصصین هم ببینن میتونن به جای نوشتن ترفندهای ویندوز کتابهای علمی سطح بالا بنویسینن.

----------


## pswin.pooya

سلام
مدیر حافظه مجازی و صفحه بندی افزوده شد. یه سری تست کوچیک هم برای بررسی صحت عملکرد این دو زدم اما بازهم نمیشه گفتش که کاملا درست کار میکنن و از اونجا که قسمت حافظه کرنل هستش و توی شیوه مدیریت حافظه تغییر ایجاد میکنن باید به صورت کامل تمامی توابع تست بشن تا بشه با اطمینان کامل ازشون استفاده کردش.

برای قدم بعدی در نظر دارم توابع malloc و free رو با استفاده از الگوریتم تخصیص حافظه Doug Lea استفاده کنم که GNU C هم از همین الگوریتم برای تخصیص حافظه استفاده کرده.

svn هم با ریوزژن هشت به روز شد.

----------


## pswin.pooya

svn با ریورژن 9 به روز شد. آراکس به gcc پورت شد و دور msvc رو خط کشیدیم.

فایلهلی تصویر و نحوه کامپایل در آدرس زیر قرار داده شدند:
http://osdev.ir/forum/showthread.php?tid=8

----------


## vbnovin

> svn با ریورژن 9 به روز شد. آراکس به gcc پورت شد و دور msvc رو خط کشیدیم.
> 
> فایلهلی تصویر و نحوه کامپایل در آدرس زیر قرار داده شدند:
> http://osdev.ir/forum/showthread.php?tid=8


سلام و خسته نباشید ... واقعا عالی و شگفت زده شدم خوشبحالتان من زیاد سر در نیاوردم اما خواستن در من است ،  لطفا کمکم کنید البته خوب نتونستم فایلهای لینک را بردارم فقط یک سری  html   برداشتم اصلا این svn   که میگید چی هستش  میدونم سئوال مبتدی ها را دارم اما چه کنم عاشقم اما ابزار کم دارم کتاب ! و mony ! مدونم وقتتون با ارزشتر از این حرفهاست لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## pswin.pooya

سلام
svn برای کنترل sub version هستش که توی تمام (اکثر) پروژه های OpenSource به کار میره و یکی از بهترین منابع برای گرفتن آخرین ویرایش برنامه های OpenSource به شمار میره. معمولا برنامه نویسهای یه پروژه از svn برای هماهنگی توی توسعه کد استفاده می کنن. بهتر هستش که توی ویکی اون رو بخونید (با جزئیات کامل توضیح داده)

شما میتونید داخل این تالار یا تالار OSDev.ir سوالتون رو مطرح کنید و مطمئن باشید تا اونجایی که بتونم کمکتون می کنم.

----------


## pswin.pooya

24 ارديبهشت ريليز اوليه آراكس رو بيرون ميدم:

http://blog.araxos.ir/

پست اول هم به روز شد.

----------


## Arcsinos

> 24 ارديبهشت ريليز اوليه آراكس رو بيرون ميدم:
> 
> http://blog.araxos.ir/
> 
> پست اول هم به روز شد.


سلام آقا پویا  من شخصا یه سالی هست که از پروژه ی شما با خبرم و هر از چند گاهی به وبلاگتون سر میزنم . میخوام اولین نفری باشم که آراکسو تست میکنه پس خواهشا 23 اردیبهشت واسه من میلش کنید بعد 24 اردیبهشت  در وبلاگ قرار دهید . :لبخند گشاده!:  آخرشو شوخی کردم ولی خدا می دونه که خیلی مشتاقم جزو اولین نفرهایی باشم که آراکسو میبینه و تستش میکنه . راستی داکیومنت هم داره که بفهمیم کلا چی کار میکنه ؟
موفق و پیروز باشی . منتظریم

----------


## DEATH HUNTER

سلام پویا جان تبریک میگم.من هم حدود یک سال و نیم روی این موضوع مطالعه داشتم و چند ماه هستش کار رو  شروع کردم.یک مطلب در مورد وقفه ها دیدم به نظر من فعلا خودتو درگیر نکن GDT رو به صورت Flat Memory پیاده سازی کن و بعد از Port Mapping ها استفاده کن.

----------


## amin1softco

ما اومدم ببینیم چی شده ولی گویا اتفاقی رخ نداده ولی کم و بیش منتظریم!!!

----------


## pswin.pooya

سلام
دوستان متاسفانه به دليل يكسري از مشكلات پيش اومده كه تو وبلاگ گفتمشون انتشار با تاخير خواهد بود.

----------


## Reza Safa

تاخیر داشته باشه بهتر از اینکه یه سیستم پر از ایراد تحویل داده بشه ما همچنان منتظریم اما سعی کن یه سیستم خوب ارائه بدی
عجله نکن کارارو با حوصله انجام بده

----------


## Reza Safa

همچنان منتظر این هنر شما هستیم

----------

